# "X-force for 3d" will it evently bring in speed limit???



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone else here in Canada is wondering if FCA will bring in a Speed limit because of a bow like the X-Force.I have shot one a couple times(nice bow)but hearing people talking about there speeds that they are getting out of them makes me wonder if we will see a speed limit restriction put in place.A friend of mine who set one up at his shop said they were able to get 360 fps out of it @ 5 Grains per pound.Also heard one guy say his 1st pin is good to 40 yds.Seems to me the yardage guessing game is not going to be as big of a piece in the equation in 3d archery.


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

Im gonna get into 3-d after deer season.Although my synergy is doing up to 30 yds with my first pin.360 fps is movin fer sure.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

wabbithunter said:


> Also heard one guy say his 1st pin is good to 40 yds.Seems to me the yardage guessing game is not going to be as big of a piece in the equation in 3d archery.


One pin out to 40 yards??:embara: I don't think so...he may use one pin...but he's aiming high or low on his target...guaranteed.

Even a bullet travelling over 3000 fps has an arc...and arrow at 360 fps will have even more of an arc.

Serge


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Isn't there a speed limit already? 289fps!? Or is that just the OAA speed limit?

I know that the OAA is 280 +3%, but most set their bows up for 284ish....


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Isn't there a speed limit already? 289fps!? Or is that just the OAA speed limit?
> 
> I know that the OAA is 280 +3%, but most set their bows up for 284ish....



FCA has same speed limit as IBO..OAA and ASA are about the only few with speed restrictions.

Serge


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

I think there is a choice of 280fps with a 3% allowance or 5 grains per pound in the FCA.(please correct me if I am wrong)But even with a choice like I said in my first post there is a x-force shooting an arrow over 5 grains per pound @360fps.That is around a 20% difference including the allowance.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

In the Pro IBO classes, it seems more tournies are won by guys shooting in the 295-305 fps range. Whenever a pro happens to give an interview where they go over gear, speed, training etc it always seems that the gear is on the conservative side and that the speed is always in the 290-300 fps range. Never anything too radical.
Eric Griggs and Nathan Brooks used the Xforce for IBO, I was reading, and they shot well but didn't dominate all of the shoots. It always seems comes down to who's day it is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Pic said:


> FCA has same speed limit as IBO..OAA and ASA are about the only few with speed restrictions.
> 
> Serge




Actually the IBO is the only one that doesn't have a sole speed limit, OAA/NFAA/ASA/IFAA etc do


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't think the FCA will need to, 360 FPS takes a machine to handle  As was mentioned before the better shooters are running in the 290 - 305 range. I'm no threat to the top guys myself, but my best scores have come with a bow shooting 293-295 fps. Just over the magic 288 barrier (280 +3%) I think if you took that rocket launcher and put a heavy aluminum arrow on it, you just might have something though. 300 fps with a heavy pointed 2314/15 would be cool.


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm not saying that speed alone will make you a winner.You still have to know how to use it.I think for the right person it could be a handicap shooting that fast of a bow.I myself shoot about 310fps.I still know however fast I shoot my form and execution has to be right also my yardage right on.A bad shot is a bad shot.I just want some feedback to if you guys thought the same thing about that much speed.


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

cath8r said:


> It always seems comes down to who's day it is.


Like any event!


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Didn't someone shooting an X force win the Hunter Class in the FCA's ?

If I heard correctly he didn't have too many pins on his sight. :darkbeer:

From everything you hear the X force is a nice bow to shoot and people using them seem to be shooting quite well. 

Lots of speed bows out there used on the 3D circuit to help with yardage estimates.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

In hunter class you don't need many pins even you shoot only 260.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I did not htink that FCA had the speed cap on the hunter class.

Reed


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> In hunter class you don't need many pins even you shoot only 260.


Well I shot the Hunter Class and didnt finish to bad ,Shooting 260 you dont have a chance,unless your yardage is perfect.I used 4 pins @290 fps.No one in the final 4 was shooting in the 60's. It doesn't matter if it is 40 or 50 yrds you still have to put it in the middle,and a little more speed wont hurt.Dan


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

With a max distance of 40 yards it isn't that hard to shoot even or up for that matter... Sure your estimation has to be good, but I'll take a bow shooting 260- 270 any day because I'm used to it and know how it performs...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> Well I shot the Hunter Class and didnt finish to bad ,Shooting 260 you dont have a chance,unless your yardage is perfect.I used 4 pins @290 fps.No one in the final 4 was shooting in the 60's. It doesn't matter if it is 40 or 50 yrds you still have to put it in the middle,and a little more speed wont hurt.Dan



that is the probelm with the FCA hunter class, at that speed, you may as well shoot BHR. With out the cap, they are basicly the same thing.

Reed


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> With a max distance of 40 yards it isn't that hard to shoot even or up for that matter... Sure your estimation has to be good, but I'll take a bow shooting 260- 270 any day because I'm used to it and know how it performs...


Nobody shot the hunter course even or shot up in the three days that I was there.I was the leader after 2 days and the scores where right around average..


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Reed said:


> that is the probelm with the FCA hunter class, at that speed, you may as well shoot BHR. With out the cap, they are basicly the same thing.
> 
> Reed


Try shooting @ the FCA's it not as easy as you think.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> Try shooting @ the FCA's it not as easy as you think.



Accually I have, was there at the very first one in edmonton( bought the jacket and won a bow as a door prize:shade well mom won it but she did not need it) Think I have shot 4 or 5( once you add them with the FIta champs they all blur) Like most of the shooters from Ont,( during other nats) I did not see the need to travel out side the prov. to show the rest of Canada my mad skills:leet::wink

see you in Dauphin next year maybe:secret:well after you practice somemore to get the skill that you need:archer::jksign:


----------

